# Trivandrum - lush green city on the hills and by the blue sea



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Trivandrum and vicinity*

Trivandrum (Thiruvananthapuram) is the capital of India's Kerala state. I am not sure whether it has featured in this section before. The city has a population of appx 900,000 (2001) and the metro area over a million.

Most photos are by forumers Sudheeshnairs, Ajaypp, ManojMP and many more.

*Aerial and skyline views*

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









*Kovalam Beach*
12









*Leela Beach Resort*










*Technology Park*

14









15









*An apartment complex*

16


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks Very Tropical! Nice Photos.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Beautiful! I thought Trivandrum is denser


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

 

Some more pics 

16 - Taj Varkala Resort 



















17 - The Varkala Beach and section of the cliff










18 - The coastline and the Taj Green Cove Resort 










18A - the Taj Green Cove Resort










19 - The spires of the majestic Kowdiar Palace, seat of the Travancore Royal Family.










20 - Kovalam Light House










21 - Uday Samudra Resort










22 - Sunset 










23 - Mermaid Statue at Shankhumukhom beach 










24 - Backwaters at Aakulam










25 - the Secretariat










26 - Sree Padmanbhaswamy Temple, one of the oldest Temples in India.
Renovated to present day from around 1745 AD.










27 - The Museum










28 - The Legislature










29 - In this image we can see the Padmanabha Swamy Temple complex in the upper left quadrant. The square white-and-brown complex is clearly visible. Nearby the bulk of the huge Attukal Shopping Complex and Saj Luciya International hotel are also visible. In the centre of the frame, the Sreevaraham Temple Pond is visible, while at the bottom - the NH Bypass is seen snaking through the urban landscape. Most of the area visible in this image is the historic Fort area, which is a heritage zone - the architecture of new buildings is strictly regulated - hence no high-rises are possible here. It maintains the quaint charm of this part of town. (info AjayPP)











30 - The reclining lady










31 - a sculpture










32 - Veli Lake 










33 - and walkway










34 - Walking trails in a city park










35 - The Estuary Island Resort


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

awsome


----------



## Ajaypp (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome job, Sun. We will pitch in with a lot more pics too! Thanks, buddy!



Kuesel said:


> Beautiful! I thought Trivandrum is denser


It is quite dense, Kuesel  But due to the lush green cover, makes it difficult to see all the low rise buildings. Hopefully, you should be able to make it out in the aerial shots. Believe me, the greenery is a pleasure to see...


----------



## peacenik (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats a rare combination of lush green surroundings,sea and lakes and 
an exceptional place to work like the technology park.
Cool place this Trivandrum


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kerala Legislative Assembly, a side view.*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Technopark, an Information Technology Park.*

About 1.5 million sft, expanding to 4 million sft of built up space.


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*East Fort, a heritage structure*


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Most of Kerala is beautiful, from the canals and back waters of Cochin to Kovalam Beach (stayed there 3 times). 

I'd wager there are more palm trees per square foot on the coast of Kerala than anywhere else in the world. Don't ever forget to look ^^^ up or you'll regret it (ouch).


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*View from the 12th floor of an apartment over the woods in the Kowdiar Palace yard*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

NICE


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kerala Institute of Medical Sciences(KIMS)*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Museum Compounds - Greenery in the heart of the City!!!*

*Napier Museum - An architectural splendour; combines traditional Kerala style with the Chinese, Italian and Mughal influences*










*The 19th century English architect, Chisholm, designed the building, which houses a rare collection of archaoelogical and historical artifacts*










*The interiors of the Indo-Sarcenic structure are every bit as intriguing as the exterior with pink and blue stripes alternating with stripes of yellow and cherry red, scalloped arches of a banana yellow, interpreting elaborately carved balconies, the whole linked together with red and white lattice work and mock friezes.*










*The building boasts of a natural air conditioning system*


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Museum Compound - Greenery in the heart of the City!!!*

*The whimsical building dating from 1880, displays an assortment of bronzes, historical and contemporary ornaments, temples carts, ivory carvings and life size figures of Kathakali dancers in full costumes*











*Nearby, there is the Natural History Museum, first opened in 1857, that has a collection of ethnographic pieces, animal skeletons and stuffed animals and birds*











*An exceptional piece of architecture, the Museum is named after the former Madras Governor General John Napier*


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Clean city Green city*



sudheeshnairs said:


>


Nice shot sudheesh..


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Journal of Manuscript Studies. Trivandrum*

*The Oriental Research Institute & Manuscripts Library* under University of Kerala, is one of the leading centres of Indological Studies in India. In this world recognised institute, research in the fields connected with Manuscriptology is happening. The dept is microfilming the manuscripts of certain technical subjects. Researchers from India and Abroad are doing intensive work here.












The genesis of this library (ORI & MSS) is to be traced to the orders of Ayilyam Tirunal Maharaja (King) of Travancore to collect all manuscripts in the state so as to be kept in the safe custody of the Palace Library. Considering the overwhelming enthusiasm from the Orientalists all over the world, during early nineteen hundred Swathi Thirunal Maharaja (the then King of Travancore) published many of the manuscripts in the Palace Library and the manuscripts collection of ancient families.


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Beautiful green city.


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Kovalam - International Beach*

*Kovalam, the International Beach is 15 kms from Trivandrum city.* These pictures were taken on a rainy day. So the real beauty of the beaches could not be captured... 











*The crescent-shaped beach has three parts. The southern most beach, and the most popular, is light house beach*











*Ayurvedic massage parlours, yoga centers and water sport facilities, makes Kovalam a popular haven for tourists from all over the globe*


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*State Public Library, Trivandrum*

Main Block of the State Public Library in Trivandrum


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*Carnival time at Technopark*

Technopark is an Information Technology Park where about 12000 professionals are working at present in 1.5 million sft built up space.

Poised for a big leap to about 6 million sft of space in coming 2 years.


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Kovalam Palace - Halcyon castle*

The century old castle (contructed in early 1900's) *stands on an elevated ground and facing the calm blue waters*, which was once the summer retreat of the Travancore royal family. 

This was built entirely from locally available granite stones.

*The royal suites in the castle is the most luxurious accommodation available in the handful of five star hotels in the entire state.*

*Location : Kovalam International Beach, Trivandrum*

I got this picture through a 'forward mail'. Hope the photographer wont mind in sharing this pic


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

lol many of my malyalama friends are from here


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

Look how green my city is..


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

sudheeshnairs said:


> Look how green my city is..



mmmmmm...... coool one... :cheers:


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*Heritage Reflecting Structures*

*This is one of the old streets in Trivandrum which is still preserved *











*Government Fort Hospital - OP corridor.. You can see two OP counters.*
This hospital is an old one started by the Royal Family.











*and look at this .... *











*and this.... * (this is inside Kuthiramalika Palace)


----------



## Rajith (May 3, 2005)

*More Heritage structures....*

The mantapa in Waterworks Park. 










*The 8th century old temple was renovated by the King "Marthanda Varma" in 1733 A.D. The temple is a fine specimen of South Indian architecture. Lord Vishnu is the diety and He reclines here on the coils of Anantha the serpent. 
The temple is in the heart of the city and is protected by Fortified walls and Fortified wall gates on four sides. The city bus stand is in the East Fort Area.
The magnificent temple tower rises in ten stories against the reflecting pool in front. *












Ajaypp said:


> Bit more on the Padmanabha Swamy Temple - The most impressive temple complex in Kerala, it also has several other architechtural features -
> 
> - A *thousand pillar hall*
> - "*Singing pillars*" - specially carved stone pillars which emit sounds according to the "Sapthaswaras" - the seven notes which are the basis of music. This is among only 2-3 such collections in India.
> ...


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

*A section of the Airport Corridor in Trivandrum*


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)




----------

